# well i bought one :) (tt 225)



## will_ainsworth (Jun 4, 2009)

bought one on friday, really pleased with it, feels v slow tho compared to my cupra, but with time etc... got it for a bargain price 





































then decided to refurb the wheels, looked like they used them for side parking sensors lol!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Get it remapped it will feel a lot quicker :twisted:


----------



## silveraudi225 (Aug 2, 2008)

Saw this on ebay has high miles was up for 3995? yeh?


----------



## will_ainsworth (Jun 4, 2009)

yh was on on pistonheads for 4700, in end i took it for 4


----------



## will_ainsworth (Jun 4, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Get it remapped it will feel a lot quicker :twisted:


yes im gonna get cambelt waterpump and major service etc done this week just for minds sake! but i was thinking about getting either a remap now, or doing the stage 2 etc getting zaust etc, is it worth it or would you go for a stage 1 generic remap


----------



## silveraudi225 (Aug 2, 2008)

Not bad

I bought one on Monday in silver 84k miles for 4800 so was very chuffed
In mint condition too pirellis all round 
had 2 owners and is really nice

Cant wait to collect it


----------

